#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Русский язык, пишем грамотно >  > > >  >  >  "вы" или "Вы"?

## Александр С

По правилам русского правописания "вы", как и все остальные местоимения пишутся с маленькой буквы.

Исключение: для того чтобы подчеркнуть особое уважение при индивидуальном письменном обращении к определенному человеку (т.е. например в письме, направленном конкретному адресату) местоимение пишется с большой буквы - _Вы_. За исключением, в свою очередь, тех случаев, когда обращение является открытым (открытое письмо в газете, обращение к конкретному человеку на интернет-форуме и т.д.), тогда _вы_ пишется с маленькой буквы. 

Притяжательные местоимения вт. л. ед. ч. ув. формы (ваш, ваша и т.д.) не пишутся с большой буквы, т.е.: 

_Я хотел бы Вам сказать, что ваша_ (неправильно: _Ваша_) _книга произвела на меня неизгладимое впечатление._ 
При обращении к нескольким лицам эти местоимения пишутся со строчной буквы, например: 
_
Прошу вас, уважаемые Сергей Петрович и Павел Иванович...  _

----------


## До

http://webmaster.yandex.ru/you_full.xml

----------


## Alexeiy

> За исключением, в свою очередь, тех случаев, когда обращение является открытым (открытое письмо в газете, *обращение к конкретному человеку на интернет-форуме* и т.д.), тогда _вы_ пишется с маленькой буквы.


Т.е. получается, что при индивидуальном обращении на форуме нужно писать "вы".
В чём заключается логика этого правила?




> Притяжательные местоимения вт. л. ед. ч. ув. формы (ваш, ваша и т.д.) не пишутся с большой буквы, т.е.: 
> Я хотел бы Вам сказать, что ваша (неправильно: Ваша) книга произвела на меня неизгладимое впечатление.


Противоречит этому документу http://webmaster.yandex.ru/you_full.xml

----------


## Александр С

> Т.е. получается, что при индивидуальном обращении на форуме нужно писать "вы".
> В чём заключается логика этого правила?
> 
> Ну да. На форуме, все-таки, сохраняется определенная анонимность. 
> 
> Противоречит этому документу http://webmaster.yandex.ru/you_full.xml


Я так понял, это письмо рекомендательного характера. Но спорить с ними не буду  :Smilie:

----------


## Legba

ИМХО.
Правило не вполне ясно, но во избежании лучше писать "Вы".
В противном случае получается неочевидно.

 К примеру:

"У *вас*, Александр, вообще все неправильно" :Smilie: 
Это может означать что "все неправильно":
1. Лично у Александра
2. В общине, которую представляет Александр
3. В Учении Бон, которому следует Александр

В тоже время, фраза:
"У* Вас*, Александр, вообще все неправильно"
несет только первый из перечисленных смыслов.

----------


## Александр С

> ИМХО.
> Правило не вполне ясно, но во избежании лучше писать "Вы".
> В противном случае получается неочевидно.
> 
>  К примеру:
> 
> "У *вас*, Александр, вообще все неправильно"
> Это может означать что "все неправильно":
> 1. Лично у Александра
> ...


Ну да, так меньше путаницы.

Хотя можно уточнить, например: "в ваших рассуждениях [что-там] преподносится неправильно". Ведь смысл фразы "у вас, Александр, вообще все неправильно" должен быть как-то раскрыт в дальнейшем, иначе все равно последует просьба уточнить, в чем я не прав.

----------

